# THE new craziest mud video ever



## Litmmpro

Hey guys got a cool new video I made its taken me forever to make this one its been a long and interesting but its the first atvmud video that has ever been filmed this way so I hope you enjoy and please subscribe for more of this muddy adventure and please comment and tell me what you think thanks alot guys!!!


----------



## speedman

im watching it noe on and off at work and man it looks bad ars lol what do you use to edit?


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Nice job man :rockn:


----------



## lilbigtonka

0k i am being 100 percent honest, that is the sikkest editing i have ever seen on youtube and with a sport like ours it makes it that much better, i envy your skills on that.....awesome work and please dont stop **** you canadians got it made beautiful land now this winter you need to get a snow one made ........


----------



## islandlife

cool looking video, but i had to mute it!


----------



## phreebsd

That Klingon cloaking wavy stuff on the wheels makes it look awesome. You definitely have skills and the eye for this work. If you don't do this professionally, you should consider it. 


Sent from my iPad2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 650Brute

Super smooth. Kudos Bro,


----------



## lilbigtonka

i was diggin the song hmm guess we all different


----------



## hp488

That is some cool footage


----------



## Big D

Great job! Looks like it was worth every hour you put into it.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

X2 on the sickest atv video ever!! I really liked the tires spinning too, very cool. That's a great video, i hope you keep them coming. It looks like a lot of time and video went into that, not to mention the editing, wow, the editing. Oh, and I liked the song too. I just watched it again.


----------



## BigIzzy

INTENSE Vid man, super awesome work


----------



## LM83

Hands down best video I've seen. Only thing I saw that could be better was you having your part of the vid done with one of the race bikes. Not trashing your work so please no one think that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hooliganhodgie

Sweet dude! very well done.


----------



## Stogi

Pretty sick visuals.:rockn:

Only thing I would change would be much less of the dude just walking and standing around and more mud action.


----------



## brutemike

Nice vid man wish i could even have time to take vids


----------



## Polaris425

:rockn: AWESOME.


----------



## gcfishguy

Meh.....nice try....I could do better.




Not! Awesome job as usual! Great visuals and great editing.....nice clarity and the colours really pop. (yes, that's how we spell 'colours'. lol) great stuff!!!


----------



## Litmmpro

Stogi said:


> Pretty sick visuals.:rockn:
> 
> Only thing I would change would be much less of the dude just walking and standing around and more mud action.


ya lol i just wanted to do something different I could have slapped endless mud videos in there but it would be the same as the rest of my videos I wanted something different and something that just not mudders would like i wanted more of a broad audience and I am getting that both with the slow motion and more of the story line but I promise I will have one with way more mud action coming and some more snow videos, because i have so much footage in my archives i could have like 1000 videos on youtube but i want to show people i can do more then just put my camera on and film people playing in mud if i wanted to do that i wouldn't have edited any of the videos..


----------



## fstang24

awesome work, you definitely have skills, keep the videos coming


----------



## wcs61

Dang...sounds cool but until 6pm I can't watch it. I will check it later for sure.


----------



## Stogi

Litmmpro said:


> ya lol i just wanted to do something different I could have slapped endless mud videos in there but it would be the same as the rest of my videos I wanted something different and something that just not mudders would like i wanted more of a broad audience and I am getting that both with the slow motion and more of the story line but I promise I will have one with way more mud action coming and some more snow videos, because i have so much footage in my archives i could have like 1000 videos on youtube but i want to show people i can do more then just put my camera on and film people playing in mud if i wanted to do that i wouldn't have edited any of the videos..


Ohhh... one more thing you could add..... BABES!! More and and more babes....LOL


----------



## Litmmpro

Stogi said:


> Ohhh... one more thing you could add..... BABES!! More and and more babes....LOL


lol don't worry thats coming


----------



## Litmmpro

phreebsd said:


> That Klingon cloaking wavy stuff on the wheels makes it look awesome. You definitely have skills and the eye for this work. If you don't do this professionally, you should consider it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad2 using Tapatalk


lol i wish but maybe someday


----------



## lilbigtonka

Don't change a thing if ppl think they can do better let em I don't see it happening and I like the different things you do in vids animals and everything it brings it all together


----------



## big wall on 44s

sweet


----------



## Stogi

> Originally Posted by *phreebsd*
> That Klingon cloaking wavy stuff on the wheels makes it look awesome.


That was cool looking. Kinda gave me flashbacks of the time I found these crazy looking mushrooms.............


----------



## Litmmpro

lilbigtonka said:


> Don't change a thing if ppl think they can do better let em I don't see it happening and I like the different things you do in vids animals and everything it brings it all together


your exactly right  and I will keep doing this stuff till I die or become completely broke lol.. I do put that stuff in the videos because its real i try to help people relate atving to there lives because theres reason why we spend so much money on our quads and its not just because its fun its because its an escape from reality and i try to capture that same feeling when i make videos so you guys feel like your right there in the action.. thank you for your comment lilbigtonka i got a few new projects ready to go soon and i got a film coming up with the new can-am outlander 1000 should be interesting i want to see what this thing can do


----------



## oldmanbrute

Do you do weddings.....lol. Another great vid.......enjoyed it.


----------



## jctgumby

oldmanbrute said:


> Do you do weddings.....lol. Another great vid.......enjoyed it.


 ^^^ LOL


----------



## Litmmpro

oldmanbrute said:


> Do you do weddings.....lol. Another great vid.......enjoyed it.


lmao thank you, no I don't do weddings but I could learn pretty quick lol, but i once had to do a video for a funeral one time a person the same age as me, I didn't know the person but it was still the hardest thing i have ever edited after that I said i wouldn't do that again..


----------



## Stogi

Litmmpro said:


> lmao thank you, no I don't do weddings but I could learn pretty quick lol, but i once had to do a video for a funeral one time a person the same age as me, I didn't know the person but it was still the hardest thing i have ever edited after that I said i wouldn't do that again..



I bet it was sick looking when you made the ground have that crazy rippling effect as they lowered the casket........



Sorry.... I couldn't resist.


----------



## Jcarp4483

Awesome Gonna throw my .02 in Only thing i didnt like was "pimped out in racing gear jersey, helmet and sitting on a honda" lol Other than that dude it was awesome. The song goes with the video. On the first wheelie shot i thought i was seeing things when it looked like the tires were moving. LMAO.

None the less awesome work and i enjoyed that. Wish you lived close to me and could make my own high light real lol. might take couple yrs to get the footage:33:


----------



## Litmmpro

Jcarp4483 said:


> Awesome Gonna throw my .02 in Only thing i didnt like was "pimped out in racing gear jersey, helmet and sitting on a honda" lol Other than that dude it was awesome. The song goes with the video. On the first wheelie shot i thought i was seeing things when it looked like the tires were moving. LMAO.
> 
> None the less awesome work and i enjoyed that. Wish you lived close to me and could make my own high light real lol. might take couple yrs to get the footage:33:


lol thanks for the comment and the advise and the reason he was sitting on a honda because if you look at the video the guy is walking not riding it is actually subliminal message, and there isn't one honda in the hole video riding its all can-am, kawi and yamaha its because the message was directed at honda to smarten up and get ur **** in gear or they will be in trouble.. In anything cars, dirtbikes, atv's there slipping fast for a company that has way more potential then any other company in the world they seem to want to fail..


----------



## Jcarp4483

Litmmpro said:


> lol thanks for the comment and the advise and the reason he was sitting on a honda because if you look at the video the guy is walking not riding it is actually subliminal message, and there isn't one honda in the hole video riding its all can-am, kawi and yamaha its because the message was directed at honda to smarten up and get ur **** in gear or they will be in trouble.. In anything cars, dirtbikes, atv's there slipping fast for a company that has way more potential then any other company in the world they seem to want to fail..


 Well in that case i believe you got your point across and i see it now. Good job!! and i feel the same way. But honda is known for there reliability and i dont see them jumping in the deepend with everyone else.


----------



## jlgil73

Freaking awesome editing. Cool video. I get the guy alone thing, just wish there was less of it. I still loved it, just trying to give honest feedback. I'll subscribe.


----------



## Polaris425

I wish I had some clips to send you to edit! I can't find any of the ones from last years MIMB ride I made


----------



## jctgumby

Polaris425 said:


> I can't find any of the ones from last years MIMB ride I made


 :aargh4::34::02::17:


----------



## Litmmpro

jlgil73 said:


> Freaking awesome editing. Cool video. I get the guy alone thing, just wish there was less of it. I still loved it, just trying to give honest feedback. I'll subscribe.


haha thanks buddy I love feedback good or bad helps me out trust me, ya I might over did it a bit but i don't know until I actually get the video out there and see what people say so its hard to very whats to much or to little but this was a one time thing theres a lot of personal issues I have with honda i use to work there for 3 years and they have really gone the wrong way with there company.. I have seen what there capable of doing and they could destroy can-am because of there Motorcycle/off road background but they choice not so I choice not to show them riding.. but ya thank you very much for subscribing and plz any feedback you have let me no..


----------



## Litmmpro

Polaris425 said:


> I wish I had some clips to send you to edit! I can't find any of the ones from last years MIMB ride I made


lol well if u do let me no i could edit something up


----------



## Polaris425

there's only 1 other place they could be saved and I'm gonna look tonight. I checked my work PC my laptop at home, my camera's and all my usb's... nothing  got a 20gb portable hard drive at home they might be on... Let's hope so!


----------



## Litmmpro

Polaris425 said:


> there's only 1 other place they could be saved and I'm gonna look tonight. I checked my work PC my laptop at home, my camera's and all my usb's... nothing  got a 20gb portable hard drive at home they might be on... Let's hope so!


lol awesome when u find them just need to know file type and what the resolution is it will either be 480i, 720p or 1080p


----------



## Polaris425

No dice :-( they must be lost in cyber space.


----------



## Litmmpro

lol no problem are they on youtube at all?


----------



## Polaris425

not these. these I Was looking for were raw footage...  

I had clips of several forum members climbing up & jumping over a huge pile of gravel....


----------



## jctgumby

I still have a couple of vids from last years ride. They are filmed in 720 HD. Just tell me how to send 'em to ya and I will.


----------



## Polaris425

Sweet.


----------



## swampthing

Phenominal vid Graham...you'll unfortunately never open Honda's eyes, but please don't stop tryin like this...


----------



## Litmmpro

jctgumby said:


> I still have a couple of vids from last years ride. They are filmed in 720 HD. Just tell me how to send 'em to ya and I will.


aight awesome try and send them to email my address is [email protected] if they don't work then we will have to figure out something else


----------

